# Future Rabbit Hound



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Daisy (8 wks) joins Barney, Rosie, and Lilly as the newest member of the pack.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like she`s in good company. Well done!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My buddy Jimmy had Bassets at one time. They make nice rabbit hounds and they are faster than alot of people think. 
Good luck with your new hound


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My best rabbit dog ever was named Daisy. My best friend had Bo and Luke. Fun times


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Swampdog467 said:


> My best rabbit dog ever was named Daisy. My best friend had Bo and Luke. Fun times


Are you referring to Chris?


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Are you referring to Chris?


No, his name is Erik. Moved to Washington several years ago. 
I also had an older dog I named Jack. I don't remember why I didn't call him uncle Jesse..


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Ok. I know a fella in the Coldwater area that had Bassets named Bo and Luke.


----------

